# gday!



## caddieshack (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello,
My name is caddie. I am 31yrs old with 2 young girls.I am interested in this site because im looking for information on the Fairy Swordfish and squadrons 833 and 834. As far as i know they served on the HMS battler. My grandfather was a fitter/turner and flight engineer on these planes and i think worked with these squadrons. A friend of his died and was in one of these squadrons.His body was never found and his memeorial is at Deadulus? I know im rambling lol but i just want to know about the history of my grandfather and what happened to his friend, Norman Watts.
Thankyou.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2008)

Hallo Norman,
Nice to read you.I hope you will find all answers to your questions.
Greetings from Poland.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Norman..... lots of good folks here...

Oh geeze..... another digger ! 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 9, 2008)

caddie. Wellcome mate.


----------



## DBII (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome from Texas.

DBII


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi there and greetings from New Zealand


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 9, 2008)

His name aint Norman... Norman is the guy who was pals with his Grandpa...


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi caddie, welcome aboard.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2008)

Where the h*ll do they all come from....?






Welcome btw...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi, caddie welcome to the site, mate!

It's a closely guarded secret Lucky...you know the drill...if we tell you, it's curtains mate.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

"Is your name not Bruce? Austarlia, Australia, Australia we love you amen! Now for the readin' of the rules!"


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## caddieshack (Jan 10, 2008)

Thankyou and yes my name is caddie not norman.lol 
If anyone can point me in the right directon for finding out info it would be muchly appreciated...


----------



## seesul (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome caddie!
Greeeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 11, 2008)

caddieshack said:


> Hello,
> My name is caddie. I am 31yrs old with 2 young girls.I am interested in this site because im looking for information on the Fairy Swordfish and squadrons 833 and 834. As far as i know they served on the HMS battler. My grandfather was a fitter/turner and flight engineer on these planes and i think worked with these squadrons. A friend of his died and was in one of these squadrons.His body was never found and his memeorial is at Deadulus? I know im rambling lol but i just want to know about the history of my grandfather and what happened to his friend, Norman Watts.
> Thankyou.



Talk to aussie 1001 he might have some info for you. Watch out for lucky13 hes bored


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 19, 2008)

G'day Caddie from another Aussie. Sorry mate can't help you with your questions. And yes Lucky more bloody Aussies to piss of your day


----------

